# New hope or no hope for Kings



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

I heard a lot talkings about how the kings pushed the lakers to the limit this year and that the Kings will get over the lakers next year. That's ridiculous. If the King could not beat the Lakers with all the inquiry of Shaq , Kobe not 100% and the lakers bench contribute almost nothing, what make the Kings think they will beat the Lakers when they are healthy and when they upgrade their bench. The bottom line is the Lakers will always find a way to win no matter what. And I doubt that the Kings will have an oportunity to face the Lakers in WCF next year. Do I have to remind you that the Lakers have been facing 3 different teams in WCF and in NBA final. Got my point?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Your point being?

The Kings didn't have a healthy Peja......


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

It took a injured Shaq and a food poisoned Kobe. 
What would happen if Webber had injuries and Bibby lost ten pounds throwing up? Sweep.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

God, do you just ignore what is being said? Do you? Peja was injured the whole series. He is an all-star. Poor Kobe was sick for 2 games. One could argue that Shaq's injury didn't really make a significant difference in the way he performed...

Now run along... :sigh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Well, both teams were pretty even but Christie shot brick after brick in clutch so I would say the team won't beat the Lakers unless you get a guy like Carter or T-Mac.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bibby will suffice....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> Bibby will suffice....


He still doesn't have the ability to force fouls in the air when defense collapsing on him.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That is why his teammates need to step up. It doesn't take a superstar to make a clutch shot. It just takes some experience, which is what they gained this year...


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

On one play Bibby couldn't draw any fouls but forced to pass the ball out to Christie. If it was for Vince or T-Mac, they would have drew the foul already probably on Horry or Fox. I knew Fisher was there as well.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Unfortunately, you can't have a fantasy team with all superstars. Bibby drew his fair share of fouls. His teammates just didn't deliver when they had open shots. That will change with experience. I'm not sure I understand your point....


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah but do you think Christie has to go? I like his defense on Kobe but his shooting was never consistent in his NBA career!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

At this point I think Christie is almost certainly gone because the Kings need the cap space to afford Bibby...


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

Hard to speculate really. Shaq could fall over like a giant oak and break his leg next season and then the Lakers would be done. If both teams are healthy, I believe that they are evenly matched. In the end, injuries and intangibles decide the fate of their series


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *ken pham *
> If the King could not beat the Lakers with all the inquiry of Shaq , Kobe not 100% and the lakers bench contribute almost nothing, what make the Kings think they will beat the Lakers when they are healthy and when they upgrade their bench. And I doubt that the Kings will have an oportunity to face the Lakers in WCF next year. Do I have to remind you that the Lakers have been facing 3 different teams in WCF and in NBA final. Got my point?


First of all Peja was injured to whole series, not a hurt toe like shaq or a little sickness like Kobe but a injury that didn't allow him to make an impact the whole series. Also you said the laker bench didn't do anything, do you think it will get better becuase I don't think it will. They are going to lose Devean George, their spark off the bench. They are drafting w/ the second to last pick in the draft and Phil doesn't play rooks in the playoffs that much anyway. Also who do you see beating the kings. The no-defense mavs, the Only-player-we-have-is-Duncan-Spurs, the volcano-of-a-basketball team- Blazers, or the over-the-hill-Jazz. With Bibby, Turk and Wallace more in the offense next year, and Webber's continuing emergence in the playoffs the Kings will be much better next season, can the same be said about the lakers?


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

With a championship on hand there will be many good players
want to join the Lakers for less money so I think the Lakers bench will be better next year. For the Kings, this was not the first time their stars fake in the play off, it happens year after year with Webber and Peja. I don't think the result would have been difference if Peja would have been healthy, remember what rick fox did to him last season?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, you should be able to attract some quality FA's, just like last year.... Samaki Walker and Mitch Richmond.......


----------



## ken pham (Jun 21, 2002)

Remember the Lakers they don't need anymore star in their roster. They just need role player and role player is not hard to find. For the Kings they keep talking about experience, if they don't have enough experience this year so when will they got it. This is the third year in a row the were beat by the Lakers, so I guess the Kings are slow learners.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We are talking about WCF experience.... Do you get it? We're battle tested....


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

anything can happen in the next year. ok, the lakers did beat the kings this playoffs in the wcf, but that doesn't mean that they will next season's playoffs. lakers are gonna have to watch out...


----------



## BballChickaDee (Jun 21, 2002)

*Well I think....*

The Kings learned from the WCF's. They got used to the Lakers style. Anything can change over a year. Take the Milwaulkee Bucks for example, they were in the ECF's last year w/ the Sixers, yet this year they didn't make the playoffs. The Kings did have one of their key players injured and that causedother players to step up, ie Bobby Jackson. If the Kings play like they did during the WCF's next year, then those championship rings maybe a little closer in reach.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It depends on what both teams do in the offseason. If the Lakers can get a third scorer, they're unstoppable.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Mr. X *
> It depends on what both teams do in the offseason. If the Lakers can get a third scorer, they're unstoppable.


yeah, and if the nets get the rebounder/scorer that they're looking for, they're potentially unstoppable too.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BizzyRipsta *
> 
> 
> yeah, and if the nets get the rebounder/scorer that they're looking for, they're potentially unstoppable too.


Or that will slow down Jason kidd's fastbreak style?
Do u want me to be serious here?
If Nets wants to win a ring, Jason Kidd has to go.
Yes Jason will bring you a lot of playoff success for years but he will not be able to win a ring for you as teh first option.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by *KC *
> At this point I think Christie is almost certainly gone because the Kings need the cap space to afford Bibby...


How would the Kings get rid of him? IMO they drastically overpaid him last summer and it would be extremly hard to lose him now.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

I think Christie has value around the league as a defensive swing man.... However, people no that the Kings are in a tough spot. Getting rid of Christie's contract is almost a must.


----------

